# My first 5 spot score



## TheAR15archer (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey guys, 
Wasn't sure where to post this.. 
But I shot my first 5 spot round today, with my hunting setup. I'm going to pick up my new target bow tomorrow. And start getting the things I want for it. But anyways my score was a 296/32 I was wondering where that stands as a first time 5 spot score, with a hunting setup? 
Any feedback or tips/pointers would be appreciated! 

Thanks, 
TheAR15Archer


----------



## bowhunter7275 (Feb 15, 2005)

That's a pretty good score for your first time! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

It is nothing more than your baseline that over the next few years you will improve on and move up the ladder. Your first goal is to stay in the white and then your next goal will be to stay in the x and then your goal will be to hit every x every day every time. It is a addiction to say the least. 

Enjoy your new target bow when you get it and we can help you pick arrows and set up the stabs etc. We can also help you become a hinge shooter or thumb trigger shooter if you want, I am one of the guys that has put together a detailed group of articles on everything I have learned over the years, right now there are also lots of leagues up and running and getting to them and getting used to being on the line with other people might be something you need to consider right now. I think I have three leagues in my area within 30 minutes of my house and they are great places to meet guys already a few years involved in spot shooting.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

TheAR15archer said:


> Hey guys,
> Wasn't sure where to post this..
> But I shot my first 5 spot round today, with my hunting setup. I'm going to pick up my new target bow tomorrow. And start getting the things I want for it. But anyways my score was a 296/32 I was wondering where that stands as a first time 5 spot score, with a hunting setup?
> Any feedback or tips/pointers would be appreciated!
> ...


Well, I think it's pretty good, 296 w 32 Xs. My area, that would put you near the top and even win from time to time. Looked up my scores from back in 2001. Lord, 15 years ago. That 296 is in fact the highest I scored in BH. 7 week league, I averaged 293.9. I was using a Cobra 5 pin sight and a solid 8" Vorex (sp) Hoyt front stabilizer.


----------



## TheAR15archer (Sep 2, 2015)

I appreciate all the feedback guys.. And oh yea I'm already ate up with it.. Just the few times I've shot it I'm already ate up! 
Got the new bow in and now I'm startin to get it setup ! Any and all feedback is appreciated


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Buy quality accessories the first time to avoid buying twice. If you can't afford up front wait and save instead of buying cheap. Don't always need top of the line either. Example stabs. A doinker fatty or bstinger competitors are enough to where you would never need anything more. A solid sure loc supreme or axcel ax sight and a blade rest and you got the bow setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Dang you beat me. My first score was 295-30X. I can see how this can be addicting...


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

293/25 first time tonight with my hunting rig and vaps... Guys beside be shot 300/52 300/54.
It was fun to watch them shoot as this was only my 2nd tourney, first was a vert 3 spot.
Now I need a target rig and fat arrows.


----------



## omalley14 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, I suck. Took me 1.5 years to reach those numbers


----------



## V3505 (Jan 31, 2013)

Padgett said:


> It is nothing more than your baseline that over the next few years you will improve on and move up the ladder. Your first goal is to stay in the white and then your next goal will be to stay in the x and then your goal will be to hit every x every day every time. It is a addiction to say the least.


Exactly, it's what keeps us coming back for more. As a first time shooter (5 spot), you should be very happy with that score. Just keep focusing on your shot and your target, don't get too hung up on comparisons (I know that's not what you meant by this post). There's always something to learn and work on. Most of us will never be "top-dawg", but we dang sure wanna be!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry to be a downer, but it matters how you achieved that score. If you did it by calmly holding your pin on the target and letting go with a surprise release, you are doing great! But you will probably soon develop a terminal addiction to indoor spots. (that's a good thing  )

However, it you did it by good timing on drive by shooting and punching the trigger, this is not so good. Under pressure and the muscle tension that brings, almost every timing shooter will do worse and many develop horrible cases of target panic.

If you are the former, get a coach. You likely have some talent for this and could be really good.
If you are the latter, get a coach. You will likely need a lot of help getting your form and execution sorted out.

Of course, you may be somewhere in between these extremes and can do just fine on your own.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

aread said:


> Sorry to be a downer, but it matters how you achieved that score. If you did it by calmly holding your pin on the target and letting go with a surprise release, you are doing great! But you will probably soon develop a terminal addiction to indoor spots. (that's a good thing  )
> 
> However, it you did it by good timing on drive by shooting and punching the trigger, this is not so good. Under pressure and the muscle tension that brings, almost every timing shooter will do worse and many develop horrible cases of target panic.
> 
> ...


Yup I got a coach, lucky to live within driving range of the people that trained Chris Perkins.
My 13 year old daughter is doing incredible. She's the main reason I joined the past 2 tournaments.


----------



## stringpower (Mar 4, 2015)

I just went tonight and shot my first full 12 ends of 5 spot and scored a 298-43x. Looking forward to building on it!


----------

